# 33 years old. 470 total T. Should I start TRT?



## boze (Oct 11, 2021)

Results attached

I'm lean and have decent muscle mass but currently have symptoms that may or may not be due to T levels. Feel pretty intense anxiety sometimes, low energy levels, brain fog, low libido and soft erections.

Would probably start with 100 mg a week injected every other day but want to get thoughts from folks here. I'm just a little concerned that results from that amount won't put in a much better place than I'm at now and I'll have started something that I have to continue for the rest of my life.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 11, 2021)

your total t is better than my natural levels at 28. 

No, you dont need TRT.

Id look to other aspects to deal with your symptoms. Diet? Sleep? Stress?


----------



## CJ (Oct 11, 2021)

I'm not a Dr, but I'd explore potential other causes for your issues before jumping on exogenous testosterone. 

Your numbers don't stand out to me as being a reason for your problems.


----------



## Spongy (Oct 11, 2021)

your numbers are as expected. My number prior to TRT was in the mid 200s.

I would not expect any benefit from 100mg a week.  You'd likely just end up shutting down your endogenous production for a very minimal benefit.

I'd keep an eye on it, but I think TRT at this time would be ill-advised.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Oct 11, 2021)

You are spot on with your own assessment.  Total T levels are in a normal range, 100mg/week won't raise that, will run the risk of suppressing normal testosterone production. At this point, not worth it.

Let's look at other things, starting with thyroid. Estrogen levels look good. I wonder about your stress hormones.

Keep searching.  Your symptoms are valid and warrant treatment,  I just don't think TRT is the best treatment at this time.


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 11, 2021)

I heard a very good trt doc who treats a bunch of men say that the vast majority of his patients see symptom resolution with 150mg per week.

I started on 200. I wish I had gotten used to a lower dose first.

If I were you I wouldn’t hesitate to get on trt. The reference range today is for sickly effeminate men. 400 is low in my book but I respect the other opinions


----------



## juuced (Oct 11, 2021)

Got any kids?  do you want to have kids?   TRT may hurt you with that.


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 11, 2021)

juuced said:


> Got any kids?  do you want to have kids?   TRT may hurt you with that.



Yep, better think about that first


----------



## Yano (Oct 11, 2021)

Where we live in Maine the cut off is 300ng/dl not sure if you could get a Doc to go for it here. You are in fine shape I don't think you need it running T that high naturally man.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 31, 2021)

juuced said:


> Got any kids?  do you want to have kids?   TRT may hurt you with that.


Hcg would allow him to still have kids right?


----------



## Dex (Nov 26, 2021)

I noticed the feeling of low-t when I was 36. My numbers were 350s. I had an acceptable level of a 65 year old and felt like it. While 470 isn't as bad as mine, everyone is different. TRT's focus is to improve wellness (morning erections, increasing sex drive, improving mood) and of course it will help decrease body fat % and put on some muscle. 

If you start TRT, you have to continue it if you want to continue to feel better. If/when you stop, you will feel much worse and have lower levels than you did prior to starting.


----------



## JC Grifter (Nov 26, 2021)

How do you feel? You should always treat the symptoms not the numbers. 

Also as far as a dose goes, everyone metabolizes testosterone differently. You’d have to die bloodwork and adjust accordingly. 100mg for me would well over 1000


----------



## Dex (Nov 26, 2021)

JC Grifter said:


> How do you feel? You should always treat the symptoms not the numbers.
> 
> Also as far as a dose goes, everyone metabolizes testosterone differently. You’d have to die bloodwork and adjust accordingly. 100mg for me would well over 1000


What? 100mg/wk puts you over 1000? If that from Pfizer?


----------



## JC Grifter (Nov 26, 2021)

Dex said:


> What? 100mg/wk puts you over 1000? If that from Pfizer?


My actual dose is .36ml so 76mg. I take my shot Sunday and bloodwork on Friday is in the high 800s. You may be good at 100 or less or more. Everyone is different so don’t take cookie cutter advice on how much you should take. If you do go on trt you’ll try a dose and then adjust accordingly based on your bloodwork. 

It’s a different brand every time I pick up from Walgreens. Sometimes west ward, perrigo, and a few others.


----------



## JoelR314 (Dec 3, 2021)

Dex said:


> What? 100mg/wk puts you over 1000? If that from Pfizer?


It can. Depends on the day. I took a few months off then started at 60mg/wk. After my 2nd shot I got a blood test the next day and it was 1320. I forgot you have to wait a few days. After 3rd shot I waited 5 days and was still at 600? I thought I would be low because 60mg is really low. My doctor lowered it last year from 75-60 but I thought 60 would be too low. My levels were not low. It was a bummer because I didn't feel like it was that high.


----------

